# Emblematic Embrace



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Whimsy is easy. I want to know how to go about choosing a serious emblematic.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

School/Sport/Spottie/Sgenelogical/Sfraternal

NASCAR

Seriously, > www.mindtools.com/dectree.html


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Do you find the methods useful? I can't make heads of tails of it. But I did sign up for a weekly e-mail.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Are there no serious emblematic ties? Come on, all your ties aren't squirrels and frogs. What about shields and lions and fleur de lis?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

You can't be saying "spouting whales" are not serious? How about paired "strutting phesants," walking wing to wing? Regardless the design, they must go with tweed!


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

A.Squire said:


> Are there no serious emblematic ties? Come on, all your ties aren't squirrels and frogs. What about shields and lions and fleur de lis?


I have two Talbott ties that I found at two different thrift stores that have some sort of shield on the. I wear them more in the the fall/winter.

Perhaps whimsy is part of the draw of emblematics.


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

A.Squire said:


> What about shields and lions and fleur de lis?


That kind of stuff strikes me as a bit faux aristocracy/ersatz nobility. I have two ties with a crest/shield on it - one for my undergrad school, the other for my law school. At a minimum, if it's not a crest or shield with which you have an affiliation - don't wear it - otherwise, it's kind of Ralph Lauren/Hilfiger-ish. It's emabrrassing to have someone come up and ask about a shield/crest on your tie and only be able to say "I have no idea what it is - I just liked the design."

Fleur de lis and lions, I suppose, are less problematic but, still, they strike me as being a bit aspirational (the lion more than the Fleur di lis).

I'll stick with Labradors and pheasants on my emblematic ties (though I do have the dreen Ben Silver tie with the Irish harp on it, too).


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

I don't think animals should be ruled out from being serious. 

I have whales, hippos and pheasant. All are quite seriously styled. None is whimsical (whimsy has no place in my tie collection).

Also, one must consider color: I have the same whale tie from Brooks in two combinations: Navy blue with gold whales (quite serious), and kelly green with pink whales (decidedly less serious).

I think your deep maroons, navies, greens, etc. lend themselves to a more serious emblematic tie.

JB


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Rocker said:


> It's emabrrassing to have someone come up and ask about a shield/crest on your tie and only be able to say "I have no idea what it is - I just liked the design."


I don't really think there's anything wrong with wearing something because you like the design (not that I wear shields/crests). I wear a lot of regimental ties because I love those patterns.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Bow ties with ducks and bow ties with hippos


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Joe Tradly said:


> I don't think animals should be ruled out from being serious.
> I think your deep maroons, navies, greens, etc. lend themselves to a more serious emblematic tie.
> JB





Untilted said:


> I don't really think there's anything wrong with wearing something because you like the design (not that I wear shields/crests). I wear a lot of regimental ties because I love those patterns.


I concur with both of the above.

Joe: I have the LE dark blue flying pheasant tie which I think is serious enough. I also have a light blue ground/navy blue Talbott whale tie that is fun.

Tilt: The "I just like the design" response shows that you don't take your tie choice too seriously. I have a couple of Polo random crested repps that I just liked the pattern/color.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

I wear a gold fleur de lis on navy when I wish to appear the sophisticate. I think I get away with it due to my French / Louisiana background. I would also pick up a gold on navy rampant lion, due to my fraternal association. I have the current Press lion, but it is not really an emblematic IMO.

I seem to have pheasants running around all over my neighborhood, so I may grab one of those sometime. No whales around here though.


----------



## tabasco (Jul 17, 2006)

Hermes tie (long): kayak, square rigger, rabbit
Unkown: fox & pheasant, domestic goose, paired pigs, penquins

Bow ties: hippo, square rigger, elephants

Never: anything golf, pheasants or ducks.

Hermes has some of the best silk screen printing work. 

-tabasco


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

My aspirational emblematics, Turnbull & Asser and Ralph Lauren Purple Label:

Does it make them more or less aspirational that I picked up both in thrift stores?

I've had it in my mind that I'd like to go more Southern in emblematic choices than spouting whales (although I did thrift a vintage Brooks whale tie recently that I do like, see below) and nautical flags. While universal in many ways, they are still Yankee.

Here are a few non overtly Yankee emblematics:










Whimsical--in my opinion--emblematics:


----------



## Keith T (May 15, 2006)

Yikes, Alan! Stars and Bars!? Lovin' the RLPL.


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

Keith T said:


> Yikes, Alan! Stars and Bars!? Lovin' the RLPL.


That's not the Stars and Bars. That's the battle flag.

(Deo Vindice)


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

the cotton tie is great, AlanC.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

I have one with Gnomes carrying Beer Steins.

ha hA! I'll try and post a pic tomorrow. . .


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Thanks! It's probably my favorite of the lot, really. I came across it in a thrift shop in Memphis, and was apparently a stock item at a now defunct men's shop there. 

I'm quite fond of my South Carolina palmetto and moon bow tie, too.

The battle flag four in hand is vintage from in Lexington, Kentucky. It has the old style construction where the silk is rolled at the bottom point.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Brooks' golf club (I don't play) and Press' alleged trout:










Ersatz crest from BB and, not emblematic, my Commander McBragg tie:










And this silly thing:


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't know, AlanC. I kinda want to raid your entire emblematic neckwear department.

My regimental tie collection is great, but I have ZERO emblematic necktie.


----------



## Keith T (May 15, 2006)

Begging your pardon, I mistakenly thought that term referred to the battle flag, as it is properly called.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Patrick, it appears your entire emblematic collection is aspirational. :biggrin2:



Patrick06790 said:


> Brooks' golf club (I don't play) and Press' alleged trout:
> 
> Ersatz crest from BB and, not emblematic, my Commander McBragg tie:
> 
> And this silly thing:


----------



## Keith T (May 15, 2006)

And Graves, Cox has a website? Knock me over with a feather. Of course online shopping would mean you couldn't grab lunch at DeSha's (or dare I say Bravo Pitino back in the day).

Patrick, I've heard about ties like that, but never really seen one. Hilarious.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

I like Alan's straw boater and Patrick's "I'm in the Doghouse Now" best.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Patrick, it appears your entire emblematic collection is aspirational. :biggrin2:


Har har. At least I catch trout once in a while.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Keith T said:


> And Graves, Cox has a website? Knock me over with a feather. Of course online shopping would mean you couldn't grab lunch at DeSha's (or dare I say Bravo Pitino back in the day).


Ha ha! I've eaten at both multiple times.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Embrace a bar. (From the musty, dusty archives)


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

^ Seems far less contemptible on a tie than a on towel or sweater.

I'm more than slightly taken by it. Will you sell it?


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

If you see me wearing this, beware; I'm wearing my loafers barefooted and I'm commando.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

A.Squire said:


> ^ Seems far less contemptible on a tie than a on towel or sweater.
> 
> I'm more than slightly taken by it. Will you sell it?


Had I known your fascination, Squire, I would have purchased the one I saw a couple of days ago for you. Perhaps jamgood will allow that one to leave the Hall.


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

AlanC said:


> Does it make them more or less aspirational that I picked up both in thrift stores?


No. An off color Lion Rampant is just the kind of thing one would expect from Ralph Lauren - the master of marketing aspirational clothing.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

I have a few:










These are printed, not embroidered. Are they considered emblematic as well?










Scott


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Great Scott! Nice spread.

Would love to see 'em two or three abreast some time, in natural light.

Thanks for the photos.


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

jamgood said:


> Embrace a bar. (From the musty, dusty archives)


Love the bear tie.

Is that Ralph Lauren from a few years back?

My emblematic collection is weak. Maybe I need more emblematic-worthy hobbies....


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Scott,

A truly enviable collection!

This is asking a lot, I know, but is there any chance you might tell us what the emblems are left to right? I can make out a few, but the majority need a caption. Don't feel the need to justify ownership. I'm just trying to figure out some ways to expand my own collection.

JB


----------



## Nathan Detroit (Oct 12, 2005)

A.Squire said:


> Whimsy is easy. I want to know how to go about choosing a serious emblematic.


Those skulls and crossbones look pretty damn serious... I saw a guy wearing them today, almost laughed out loud. He was clearly trying for the Mafia thug look, not Yale J Press! But it worked. That tie was pretty ominous with the zoot suit!


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

Naval Gent said:


> I have a few:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, guys. I like 'em with tattersalls. Sorry about the lame photography Squire.

Joe, Left to right:

Little Ducks - Bert Pulitzer (From College! circa 1980)
Pheasants - Brooks Brothers (BB)
Seal of the Confederate States of America - Ben Silver (BS)
Red Grouse - Drakes via some British outfit
Scottish Thistle - BS
QE II Crest -BS (Very aspirational!)
Ditto in Green
Woodcock - Drakes via BS
Pointer - Orvis
Shamrocks - BB
National Trust for Scotland logo from NTS
Palmetto and Moon - BS (Naval Wife is a Carolina Girl)
Navy Officer Crest - BS
Crossed Stars and Stripes and Union Jack - BS
Tyrannosaurus Rex - Smithsonian Institution (High Poly!)
Royal Navy Coronet - BS
Red Lion Rampant - BS

2nd photo

Pointers - PRL
Christmas Tree - Dollar General or somewhere of that ilk
Fishing Flies - Orvis (cotton)
Wood Ducks - Orvis
Trout - Orvis
Vintage Soccer Player - JAB

Scott


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
A very nice collection


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Naval Gent said:


> Seal of the Confederate States of America - Ben Silver (BS)


I need that one.



> Red Lion Rampant - BS


Aspirant!


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Naval Gent said:


> Vintage Soccer Player - JAB
> 
> Scott


Thank goodness. Since I cannot see the soccer ball in the picture, I was afraid that you had a hacky-sack tie. Either that, or a break-dancing tie, in which case you would have had to have given it to the Squire.


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

Naval Gent - nice collection. I also believe that we have the same bedspread.


----------



## Valhson (Mar 26, 2007)

A.Squire said:


> Are there no serious emblematic ties? Come on, all your ties aren't squirrels and frogs. What about shields and lions and fleur de lis?


I have the two j.press fleur-de-lis ties one in gold and red and one in blue and silver (university colors) That and as I went to uni in New Orleans, they have a little more seriousness... or at least as I perceive.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

Can I ask what you all think of this?



I like it but for some reason the lack of a stripe or something, the plain solidness of it, is bothering me.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

Tom Buchanan said:


> Thank goodness. Since I cannot see the soccer ball in the picture, I was afraid that you had a hacky-sack tie. Either that, or a break-dancing tie, in which case you would have had to have given it to the Squire.


Ha! That's funny. Those that know me would vouch for my anti-break dancing and hacky-sack persona. The ball is brown - that's what makes the footballer vintage; that, and the fact that he's not writhing on the ground feigning an injury.

Scott


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Naval Gent said:


> Ha! That's funny. Those that know me would vouch for my anti-break dancing and hacky-sack persona. The ball is brown - that's what makes the footballer vintage; that, and the fact that he's not writhing on the ground feigning an injury.
> 
> Scott


Yes, I was just having some fun. I think we are all prepared to believe you that an officer in the U.S. Navy does not generally feel the need to wear emblems for hacky-sack or break dancing.

Both sports are probably too difficult aboard ship


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

Naval Gent said:


> QE II Crest -BS (Very aspirational!)


Indeed, especially because you own two.


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

AlanC said:


> Aspirant!


Glad you're finally figuring this out AlanC - ever looked at what's in the middle of the Hilfigger "crest" that he emblazons on some his shirts? Yes, that's right - a red lion rampant.

A bogus crest bearing some of the hallmarks of royalty to make his aspirational dressers feel "classy."


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

Alas, I think my aspirations to Royalty are now an open secret.

Long may I reign...

Scott


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

Naval Gent said:


> Alas, I think my aspirations to Royalty are now an open secret.
> 
> Long may I reign...
> 
> Scott


It's fine. Admitting your problem is the first step. Remember not to wear ermine either (at least not outside the house).


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

*Finally, an emblematic tie worth wearing*

Now this is far more tasteful than a Fleur de Lis, or lion rampant, or the crest of some family with which one has no association:

In addition, the emblematic character is wearing a hat, a trench coat, and what appears to be loafers without socks - very Trad.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

*hip, hip, ...*

This is a great look for a "sport". Well, it would be if you could only see my pocket square. Believe me when I say it looks like I tossed your girlfriend's silk undies in there (There's a good chance I did).

The tie screams "I'm cruising fat chicks". Of course, you wouldn't know that if you didn't notice the tie bar--see the rakish angle pointing to my heart?--'I love you baby' & you know I'm a class act. Who else would bother? Maybe if you were 5' 16" tall and _needed_ it 'cause you were too damn cheap to buy a tie that fit.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
Hippo emblem always send the right message


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

A.Squire said:


> This is a great look for a "sport". Well, it would be if you could only see my pocket square. Believe me when I say it looks like I tossed your girlfriend's silk undies in there (There's a good chance I did).
> 
> The tie screams "I'm cruising fat chicks". Of course, you wouldn't know that if you didn't notice the tie bar--see the rakish angle pointing to my heart?--'I love you baby' & you know I'm a class act. Who else would bother? Maybe if you were 5' 16" tall and _needed_ it 'cause you were too damn cheap to buy a tie that fit.


You bastard. I'm wearing that exact same tie today. Really. Pink BB, khakis, navy/red surcingle, blue blazer.

JB


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa..._Id=1158997&Parent_Id=305&default_color=Brown

I recently bought this one at BB (only in bright red). Adirondack chairs. I love it.


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa..._Id=1158997&Parent_Id=305&default_color=Brown
> 
> I recently bought this one at BB (only in bright red). Adirondack chairs. I love it.


I like that tie a lot. Adirondack chairs are fantastic.

JT and A - you guys are just too cute

I do like the hippo tie, but I think I'll have to refrain from buying it now...


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

A.Squire said:


> ...the tie bar--see the rakish angle pointing to my heart?


Good job tilting the tie bar. :thumbs-up:


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

A.Squire said:


> The tie screams "I'm cruising fat chicks". Of course, you wouldn't know that if you didn't notice the tie bar--see the rakish angle pointing to my heart?--'I love you baby' & you know I'm a class act. Who else would bother? Maybe if you were 5' 16" tall and _needed_ it 'cause you were too damn cheap to buy a tie that fit.


That's 5' 17", thank you.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

the tie bar should be untilted.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Couldn't ask for a more serious emblem than this


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Looking fly.






*pattern size is fine, but it begs for a tatt. I'll wear it in the fall.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

AldenPyle said:


> Couldn't ask for a more serious emblem than this


I couldn't wear it, but would if I could. Is it black or navy?


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Gettin' Nutty

(poor photo, sorry)

again, waiting for fall with this one--I can do better.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

A.Squire said:


> I couldn't wear it, but would if I could. Is it black or navy?


Navy & Gold. I which I had bought that squirrel tie. My favorite animal.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Here's a jewell from days gone by. (early _spring_)


----------



## philm (Jun 17, 2007)

I have a pink flamingo bow tie against a light blue setting and a Ben Silver pink flamingo tie against a yellow background. I wear both because our southeastern region of research administrators that I used to chair has the pink flamingo as its emblem. They are also good looking. I also have an O'Connell's pink flamingo surcingle belt that I wear all of the time. 

I agree about the efficacy of the regimental ties. I research and write about the Royal Navy (never say British Navy) so I am thinking about getting that tie for my spirit. I've also studied, but no degrees, from Oxford and the University of London, but I've never felt that was enough to buy their ties. Finally, I have the BB emblem tie that I wear quite a bit. And the only justification I have for wearing it is that I buy from BB. Doesn't that logic upset that of those who say you have to be a graduate or participant in, or whatever affiliation that someone holds as legitimate, to wear that tie. I don't think so. It is the spirit exchanged between you and the tie that prevails in whether you purchase the article or not, IMO.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

*Preppy Embrace*


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

*The next two come with rules*

For best results it helps if you don't drive a red car, particularly an antique sports car.

or even _own_ a boat, unless it's a pontoon. If you own a wooden Chris-Craft Picnic or Pre-war BMW you can't wear the ties unless you're at a club meet or show.

They're meant to be fun.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

absolutely marvelous.

Did you get them in wm king? If so, that store may be worth a roadtrip.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

*Who gives a Hoot?*

Here's one for the masses. What's not to like?--other than it's made in China, is more than a touch too long, and has a very narrow throat (yields a wimpy knot). Should be just the thing with a thin collared shirt. Don't judge the knot by the photo above--you'll likely never achieve anything even close. Remember me in your dreams.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

What color trousers Squire. My biggest problem is finding trousers to go with the myriad odd jackets I have. 

JB


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

So sorry, my internet friend. I only had the _Eblematic Embrace_ on my mind. But I'll make it a point to post it up tomorrow. Stand by.

*I can assure you one thing, though...well you can probably guess.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Have a look at R. Hanauer's fall line...and ASPIRE!


----------



## Carolopolis (May 3, 2007)

AlanC, I love the Battle Flag ties. Emblematics are probably my favorite style of neckwear. I work a block away from Ben Silver so I have a pile of theirs along with some J. Press, BB, and RLPL ones.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

You are WISE to have chosen the owl tie! Looks good. I agree on wimpy LE tie throats. (I love learning all the terminology for our attire!)


----------



## Carolopolis (May 3, 2007)

A.Squire said:


> Gettin' Nutty
> 
> (poor photo, sorry)
> 
> again, waiting for fall with this one--I can do better.


I've got that one from Press as well. Very nice look!


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Here are two from the Direct Merchants at LE. That's a Bass shirt below and it'd have to be the very last shirt in my closet before I'd wear it with a tie again--just so you know.

Wool Challis





It's only now occured to me that this might be getting boring. Please advise.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
I like your creativity


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Ha! I get it. Sarcasm, right? 

I thought I was doing well to give you striped shirt.


----------

